# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Ventrix gone

## Ventrix

Η παραμονή μου στην πόλη της Ναυπάκτου δυστυχώς τελείωσε και μαζί με αυτήν τελείωσε και η φοιτητική ζωή μου.

Κατέβασα όλο τον εξοπλισμό (ο οποίος έτσι κ αλλιώς δεν λειτουργούσε τελευταία), και μετακόμισα στην Πάτρα όπου και κάνω πρακτική.
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι πλέων δεν θα γνωρίζω τις εξελίξεις αλλά θα τις παρακολουθώ με αμείωτο ενδιαφέρον.

Το site http://nwn.nsdc.gr/ θα συνεχίσω να το κάνω host και οποιοσδήποτε ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου.


ΥΓ: Ψάχνω AP στην Πάτρα στην περιοχή Αγυιάς. Κανείς;;;  ::

----------


## lakis

Θα βοηθούσε αν έδινες κάποιους που μένουν στη Ναύπακτο και έχουν ενδιαφέρον για το "άθλημα"

----------


## platongr

Τι σχέση έχει η Ναύπακτος με το Ναύπλιο ?  ::

----------


## Ventrix

Ο μόνος ελεύθερος κόμβος που ξέρω οτι λειτουργεί και συνδέεται και με Πάτρα είναι αυτός: http://forum.pwmn.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=373

----------


## kinglyr

Δηλαδή τέλος στην Ναύπακτο το ασύρματο δίκτυο?
 ::   ::   :: 
Ακούει κανείς από εκεί?

----------


## Ventrix

Υπάρχει ενα άτομο που το παλεύει και έχει συνδεθεί με Πάτρα και με Καμάρες όπως γραφω και παραπάνω... http://forum.pwmn.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=611&p=10175

Κατα τα άλλα, έχω χάσει κάθε επαφή με Ναύπακτο και δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.

Εαν υπάρχει κάποιος που ξέρει, ας ενημερώσει.

ΥΓ: συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση στο pm

----------

